# Clicking in my heater?



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

WHenever i put on my heater it makes this weird clicking noise. Does anyone know any idea what it might be? thank you


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

solimines said:


> WHenever i put on my heater it makes this weird clicking noise. Does anyone know any idea what it might be? thank you


same thing here,hope someone responds,also it makes the clicking noise every couple minutes when on


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i had the same problem with the altima,usually when its really cold..to shut it up i would have to switch the settings..i just dealt with it


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Debris in the heater fan unit. Leaves actually. Happens every now and then on my Z. Normally you can just drop the fan out and pull out whatever happens to be there.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I haven't been around in awhile but I will try to help. I agree that it could be debris inside. Check the operation of the doors after pushing the button to isolate the obstruction. Access the door and clear it and recheck.

Troy


----------

